# youngest breeding age of flemish



## erikamc (Jul 19, 2015)

All I can find is what age they SHOULD breed at, what I want to know is, what is the YOUNGEST age they will breed at? The concern is with some babies that ended up at a rescue group i work with. The vet they work with who claims to be knowledgeable about bunnies is away for two weeks. the babies are 10 weeks old. Definitely don't need more babies


----------



## majorv (Jul 19, 2015)

Ten weeks is possible, but unlikely. Flemish take longer to mature because of their size and that's pretty darn early even for smaller breeds.


----------



## erikamc (Jul 20, 2015)

cool, thanks I offered to take them to a friend of mine for sexing, but if they will really be ok for a couple more weeks I won't stress over it.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 24, 2015)

12 weeks is normally your stressful period. Although they should still be on the lookout for fighting or overgrooming. Missing hair/bald patches are common with either


----------



## erikamc (Jul 24, 2015)

so they should definitely get them sexed with in the next week or so?


----------



## majorv (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, even if they're too young to breed like woahlookitsme said, they might start fighting as they start to mature.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 15, 2015)

No, they will be fine, 4 months is about the youngest. Make sure they have enough room! Also maybe you can find a local breeder to come sex them, and separate them in two cages.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 15, 2015)

... Look at rabbitbreeders.us or even craigslist, just some ideas


----------



## ladysown (Aug 15, 2015)

For FLEMISH giants... you should be fine til 12 weeks old.

After then, separate them.

Youngest known meat breed was 11 weeks WITH a litter under her. Not the most normal, but is quite possible.

IF at a rescue might NOT be flemish...might be a mix. I'd be separating them now. And at 10 week should be REALLY easy to sex. Just flip 'em over an look for burrito (boy) and taco (girl) Put all the girls into a new cage.

If a smaller breed.... divide them into sexes at eight weeks.


----------



## erikamc (Aug 21, 2015)

nope, full flemish. The people were told they had two females...oops! I haven't seen an update about them and since we are interested in adopting one or two, sent a message to the director to see what they found out.


----------

